# Campsite villager frequency?



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles (Apr 19, 2020)

Does anyone know if there's anything that affects when a villager will use the campsite, or if it's completely random?
I started playing my game when it came out on March 20, and aside from the initial visitor we had to invite, I've only had one villager use it.

I did some TTing day-by-day today to see if I could find another one and they didn't come until the very end of May, and I had trouble finding any more after that.
(Found another after TTing a year forward lmao, but nothing after).
Not sure if I just have really bad luck or if there's something that might be affecting it that I'm missing??


----------



## moonshi (Apr 19, 2020)

i also TT and I have only seen 3 campsite villagers in addition to the 1st. i encountered two at the end of each month but when i tt'd to the end of another month, nothing. all random imo. no pattern that i can discern in regards to how many days it take to spawn.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 19, 2020)

Honestly, its probably all just bad luck. I've only seen two campers myself. The campsite is definitely designed to make use of Amiibo mostly.


----------



## crimisakitty (Apr 19, 2020)

i agree with the campsite really being for amiibo. ive only had 1 random visitor since the initial one :/


----------



## Heartcore (Apr 19, 2020)

I TT a bit now and TT'ed quite a lot at the start of the game and have only had 2 visitors to my campsite aside from the initial one. It doesn't happen often at all. I've really only used it when inviting in amiibo campers.


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles (Apr 19, 2020)

Ahh, dang. At least I'm not the only one seeing barely any campers.
Kinda sad they're so uncommon, though.
Was hoping it would make it easier to find new villagers, but I guess not.


----------



## TheCelestial11 (Apr 19, 2020)

I TT to find a good jock via campsite (I have 10 villagers and missing jock personality). I found him in about 4 month of TT (12 Augustus) and during this time I had 9 campers.


----------



## iGotNoiPad (Apr 19, 2020)

I had my first camper on 29th March (Julian), second one on 7th April (Admiral), third one on 14th April (Wade), and fourth one on 19th April (Cheddar). It seems to me that we should expect one camper per week or I am just getting lucky with the frequency.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Apr 19, 2020)

i've only had one since the game started and i've TT'd a little bit (like, only 3 days ahead lol). the campsite villager appeared when one of my 10 was moving out. not sure if that was a coincidence, or what.


----------



## Denise159 (Apr 19, 2020)

i heard that you'll find campers more often, if you have one (or more) free space on your island. If you are full, it's much rarer, what i find very sad, because i liked the mini games you could play in New Leaf with certain personalities a lot  
i started the game on 20th of march too, used TT for a few months and just had 1 villager there..


----------



## fakemuseum (Apr 19, 2020)

starting day 1, I only have 1 camper so far


----------



## birdsquad (Apr 19, 2020)

I've been constantly TTing one day ahead at a time to attempt to cycle my villagers out and I think I average about 1 campsite visit per month. Kinda wish it was more often to be honest :/


----------



## Muna (Apr 19, 2020)

Chances are really low :/

From official guide:

Days since the last camper left1 day2 days3 days4 days5 days6 days+Chance of new camper0%0%5%10%15%20%


----------



## Denise159 (Apr 19, 2020)

Muna said:


> Chances are really low :/
> 
> From official guide:
> 
> Days since the last camper left1 day2 days3 days4 days5 days6 days+Chance of new camper0%0%5%10%15%20%



Damn... thanks for the information


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 19, 2020)

Muna said:


> Chances are really low :/
> 
> From official guide:
> 
> Days since the last camper left1 day2 days3 days4 days5 days6 days+Chance of new camper0%0%5%10%15%20%



oh damn. that's really LOW. this + add the fact that moving out is much rare (=rare to have a free open plot as well for island villager) they don't want us to meet villagers at this point LOL

what's the reason for this???? even people who TT rarely meets villagers, what more for those of us who doesn't


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 19, 2020)

Does island ranking have anything to do with it? Cause the day I hit 5 stars I got my first camper since my mandatory one. Or was that just a coincidence?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



Underneath The Stars said:


> oh damn. that's really LOW. this + add the fact that moving out is much rare (=rare to have a free open plot as well for island villager) they don't want us to meet villagers at this point LOL
> 
> what's the reason for this???? even people who TT rarely meets villagers, what more for those of us who doesn't


I think they're using the camp for amiibo more this time around. Because you can visit Nook Islands and essentially meet tons of random "campers" a day, they may not see a need for campsite villagers as much as they did.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 19, 2020)

I reset my campsite a lot (this is how I got Judy and Raymond) and from personal experience, you get a tent more frequently when you have less than 10 villager plot so it works better when you're just starting your island or haven't put down all the plot yet. It usually takes 3-10 days until you get another tent though there will be times that you can go as far 20+ days without one. You can campsite reset a specific villager personality, like if you're lacking a lazy villager, the game will give you more lazy campers but it's not always guaranteed that you will only get that specific personality every time.


----------



## KiwiFlavouredBubbles (Apr 19, 2020)

Muna said:


> Chances are really low :/
> 
> From official guide:
> 
> Days since the last camper left1 day2 days3 days4 days5 days6 days+Chance of new camper0%0%5%10%15%20%


Thanks for the info!
That is... really sad LOL. I wonder why they made the chance so low? I always thought it was fun getting random visits in New Leaf.
Seems they're definitely focusing on using amiibos with it, but when running into new villagers on islands is dependent upon you having an open plot (which only lasts a day), feels kinda lame. ):

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



Loriii said:


> I reset my campsite a lot (this is how I got Judy and Raymond) and from personal experience, you get a tent more frequently when you have less than 10 villager plot so it works better when you're just starting your island or haven't put down all the plot yet. It usually takes 3-10 days until you get another tent though there will be times that you can go as far 20+ days without one. You can campsite reset a specific villager personality, like if you're lacking a lazy villager, the game will give you more lazy campers but it's not always guaranteed that you will only get that specific personality every time.


Oof. Kinda makes me regret putting all 10 down already 
My RNG for island hopping is so bad, I was trying to do what you did to find a villager, but lmao.


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 19, 2020)

The odds are very low!  I've been keeping my data, and found it to be less than 10% so far, but I don't have nearly enough data to make any formal conclusions about the campsite spawn rate.  Thanks to whoever posted the official guide's stats though, that is our bets indicator of the campsite spawn rate!


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 19, 2020)

Muna said:


> Chances are really low :/
> 
> From official guide:
> 
> Days since the last camper left1 day2 days3 days4 days5 days6 days+Chance of new camper0%0%5%10%15%20%



20% is not bad IMO


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Apr 19, 2020)

When you think about it, 20% in and of itself isn't bad. But the fact that you have to wait for 6 days after a camper for it to hit that, it seems that you'll most likely be waiting around 9-12 days or so for another camper. You add that to the fact that it takes an average of 15 days from the last move out for another villager to decide they want to move out, and it's a recipe for you to not be able to get in new villagers very often. It could be that because people tend to hang on to favorites, the developers tried to make it less common for your dreamies to want to leave, and the campsite itself seems to be more designed for the use of Amiibo - which people will use to get their dreamies as well. I had been told that Nintendo does plan on making and releasing the Amiibo cards again, although I'm thinking with the pandemic that those plans may be on a bit of a hold right now.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 19, 2020)

I've only had two campers, Lucky and Vivian aside from the one you have to force move in.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 19, 2020)

Has anyone found a correlation to using amiibos and campsite visitors? if you use an amiibo, does that effect natural visitor rates?


----------



## Loriii (Apr 19, 2020)

KiwiFlavouredBubbles said:


> Oof. Kinda makes me regret putting all 10 down already
> My RNG for island hopping is so bad, I was trying to do what you did to find a villager, but lmao.



I did "campsite resetting" as soon as I got my 7th villager though I got my 10th from the mystery island. I was supposed to do it again after that but noticed the tent didn't almost respawn since my island is full so I stopped relying on it. I have another copy of NH so I tried to do a little experiment if I could make Raymond appear on the campsite. I got Klaus as my first camper...but luckily, he was the first to moved out. I really had to work for Raymond afterwards. Felt like I tt'd for more than 2 years. I got 27 smug villagers (he showed up as the 27th smug) and 16 from other personalities so that's a total of 43 campers during that span. He could've probably showed up way earlier. How I wish. The game was probably taunting me at that time but hey, he finally showed up. That's all that matters to me.


----------

